

Pinterest, circa 1600 - dbreunig
http://drewb.org/post/22517321628/pinterest-circa-1600-levi-strauss-writes-as

======
richaclark
I especially liked this quote:

"Instead of showing off possession, sites like Pinterest allows you to show
off taste."

